# How long with heating pad to gel?



## Laurabolyard (Feb 21, 2018)

they are the small containers I got from Walmart, Ive not used the heating pad before. How long do you think?  They are 3/4 full.
I know there are a lot of variables, but is there a 'ballpark 'on how long gel takes in somehing this size (if it does at all!).


----------



## earlene (Feb 21, 2018)

It depends on your formula, batch size, your soaping temperature, how insulated, heating pad temperature, and even the mold material.  None of that information is included in your post.  And from that photo, I certainly have no idea the size of the mold or the material it's made of or how many grams of soap are in the mold.



Laurabolyard said:


> View attachment 28947
> they are the small containers I got from Walmart, Ive not used the heating pad before. How long do you think?  They are 3/4 full.
> I know there are a lot of variables, but is there a 'ballpark 'on how long gel takes in so,etching this size (if it does at all!).


----------



## scard (Feb 22, 2018)

This info isn't specific but it might be worth a read? 
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/gel-phase/


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 22, 2018)

To attain gel you are just creating a warm micro climate around your soap so it keeps the heat that it creates during saponification around it.  I suggest you turn on your heat pad while you make soap. Cover your mold, lay it on a blanket on the heat pad and wrap the mold up. Turn off the heat pad and leave for 12-24 hours.

It took about 12 batches before I perfected the transfer from CPOP to heatmat. Hopefully it won’t take you that long but it depends on all the variables mentioned by Earlene above.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you, I know that the variables are many, I just didn't even have a point of reference, i.e. 45 min. Or many hours!


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 22, 2018)

In found a heatmat provided too much direct heat for my molds. Especially for individual soap molds or thin soap. The soap turned hard or crumbly. I found you have to turn the mat off when you put the soap mold on it, insulate your soap by wrapping it and covering the whole thing with a quilt. 
That was the best way for me to replicate an oven. CPOP is far simpler and foolproof. 

I soap warm so that may make a difference.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Feb 22, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> In found a heatmat provided too much direct heat for my molds. Especially for individual soap molds or thin soap. The soap turned hard or crumbly. I found you have to turn the mat off when you put the soap mold on it, insulate your soap by wrapping it and covering the whole thing with a quilt.
> That was the best way for me to replicate an oven. CPOP is far simpler and foolproof.
> 
> I soap warm so that may make a difference.



Well, I put two of those containers on the heating pad for a couple of hours (having no frame of reference!). I had unwrapped one and thought better of and rewrapped it. It turns out, I THINK, that the one I DIDNT  unwrap ended up with soda ash (I've never had it, but I'm guessing that's what it it is). It had also cracked in a spot.  SO...  one did get too warm, I'm glad I did unwrap the one!  I sliced off the soda ash and all seems fine. I NOW have that point of reference!!  My last couple of batches have been soaped at about 100 degrees. At what temp do you SOAP?


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 23, 2018)

Soda ash can be washed off or steamed off easily.  But soda ash usually forms on soaps that aren't wrapped.  Have you a photo of the soda ash?

I usually soap around 110*F.

I have silicone molds with a timber surround and lid.  That obviously makes a difference too.
Sorry.  So much about soaping is trial and error. 
If you change your molds or if the weather changes things will change too.

A good idea would be to find a cardboard box that fits each of your molds and put it in that before you wrap them.  Wrapping the molds in cling wrap and spraying with isopropyl alcohol should prevent soda ash. The idea is to keep an even temperature and let the soap do its own thing.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Feb 23, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Soda ash can be washed off or steamed off easily.  But soda ash usually forms on soaps that aren't wrapped.  Have you a photo of the soda ash?
> 
> I usually soap around 110*F.
> 
> ...


The above picture on the right. At first I just thought it hadn't gelled all the way because of the way the top looked, but it had. Just that weirdness on top.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 23, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> The above picture on the right. At first I just thought it hadn't gelled all the way because of the way the top looked, but it had. Just that weirdness on top.



It’s a bit difficult to see but it doesn’t really look like Soda ash to me. Maybe someone else can try and identify the problem. 

Maybe glycerine rivers? Is it just on top?


----------



## Laurabolyard (Feb 23, 2018)

It is just on top, sorry the pic isn't very good. It also cracked. Although I'm not ENTIRELY sure, I think the offending one is the one that I did NOT unwrap, leaving it warmer. That's all I can think of, unless one side of the heating pad gets warmer, which is quite possible!!  I'll have to check that.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 24, 2018)

I have such a hard time gelling my soap most of the time I put them night night in flat storage containers on a heat blanket, heat pad and another heat blankie. I use containers in layers to all the layers get some kind of heat blanket then covered with a Mexican cotton blanket. Works well for me. Since I fill my molds to the very top and sometimes above I cannot put a cover over them which is why I use the containers. Besides they catch messes if a soap decided to mis-behave and seperate. I leave them on until I see the gel start then I turn off the heat. You really just have to keep an eye on them for cracking, which means they are starting to overheat


----------



## Laurabolyard (Feb 24, 2018)

For smaller molds, I'm going to give that a try. My bigger molds ave been ok, thus far. It's so hard to gauge with smaller molds. Trial and error!!  They both came out ok, regardless of whatever that was on top of the one.


----------

